# have you seen it before?



## karengirl1988 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, dear all, i really need you help~
  	Last week i saw a women carried a limited addition of the hermes constance bags - it s a  collection of  Victoria 35 Bag in Etoupe Taupe Taurillion Clemence leather, chevron canvas lining and silver & palladium plated lock,
  	I hv been tried to find it in the Luxembury's shop but they dont have at the moment,
  	do you guys know where i can get it?
  	 thx so much!!!!


----------



## akhil010 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice bag lol!

  	I hope all women like it


----------

